
A new (old?) model for understanding the stages of a startup - vanwilder77
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/11/a-new-model-for-understanding-the-stages-of-a-startup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheStartupToolkit+%28The+Startup+Toolkit%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
quote
So what I'm always wondering is: are there actually many (or at least some)
succesful businesses that started out as a business model canvas? How about
the YC companies, do they come with this in hand?

------
nickler
Excellent explainer that i'll be passing along to aspiring founders in the
future. Thank you.

~~~
vanwilder77
you're welcome :)

